# Stopovers between Calais and Rouen.



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Has anyone stopped at either Nouvion en Ponthieu or Bois Geffoy? If so are they OK. They are both village overnight stops within easy reach of the Autoroute. We are on our way to France next week, and cross over late afternoon. If possible we would like to get at least an hour under our belts before stopping for the night, as we have 450 miles to travel to get to our home in France. Does anyone know of other overnight places near to the A28?


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I would never advocate staying on an Autoroute Aire but this one below is very different and you will find is well used by motorhomers.

It has a purpose built landscaped area for motorhomes and I've even known people to holiday there as there are cycling routes, access to free elecrtricity and water - strange but true.

I've stayed there many times with absolutely no problem; its about an hour from Calais and even has its own website here:

http://www.baiedesomme.fr/aire-autoroutiere-de-l-autoroute-a16-pres-de-la-baie-de-somme--ene25.html


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Yep. 
Baiedesomme on the A28 motorway just before Abberville.
Look for the wind turbine...
Stayed there dozens on times, usually after an afternoon or evening crossing.. In the summer you can go down by the caravan parking area, where there are normally lots of vans.

BUT in the winter we always stay up the top near the main building, turn right after you pass the petrol pumps. Never had any issues.
You can get fuel and bread next morning and there is a aire type bourne there as well with free water and waste dump.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Stop*

Hi

Thank you for the link - it looks a suitable place for a night half.

Question for those in the know. Presumably I would have a toll ticket and so is it still valid after a 10 hour stay etc? How long are toll tickets valid for?

Cheers

Russell


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I stayed there last May arriving around 8pm and leaving at around 9pm. I was not asked to pay a surcharge. As I mentioned some people stay there for days on end and some annoyingly park on the borne where the electric hook up is free.

If you decide to go the most pleasant place is to park at the rear of the building. The other areas can be noisy.

I have stayed there around 20 times over the years but cannot be absolutely sure whether the rules have changed during the past year.

Given that the service area seems to be built for overnight stays and encourages people to linger there by providing cycle routes etc it would be strange if you were penalised for staying over 10 hours.


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

A good stop as others have said and yes it is on the paid section of motorway but you do not get penalised for stopping overnight unlike the motorways in Portugal.


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Baie de Somme aire looks really nice.
We don't normally take toll roads, so an alternative stop that gets you on your way is Le Crotoy. Follow signs for Rue and take the ring road tha skirts the south of the town. It is a large, popular aire a short distance walk from the town with it's restaurants and fish stalls. Make sure you head for the aire on the east side of town. 5 eu last time we were there.
Mike


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

gelathae said:


> I would never advocate staying on an Autoroute Aire but this one below is very different and you will find is well used by motorhomers.
> 
> It has a purpose built landscaped area for motorhomes and I've even known people to holiday there as there are cycling routes, access to free elecrtricity and water - strange but true.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info and the link. We have stopped off there for a break loads of times, after a morning crossing. It's good to know it's considered safe for overnighting.

Chris


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Aire*

Hi

This is quoted from the link

*Accessible to traffic in both directions as well as from RN 1 and RD 40. U-turn allowed.*

Looking at the map, it is possible to get there toll free, but I would probably make it easy and get on the A16 @ J24, travel to the aire, stay overnight, leave the aire in the morning and pay the toll at J23.

I avoid toll motorways wher epossible but for a few miles here and there, I can live with it.

Russell


----------



## siansdad (Sep 13, 2010)

ojibway said:


> an alternative stop that gets you on your way is Le Crotoy. Follow signs for Rue and take the ring road tha skirts the south of the town. It is a large, popular aire a short distance walk from the town with it's restaurants and fish stalls. Make sure you head for the aire on the east side of town. 5 eu last time we were there.
> Mike


Hello Mike - the aire at Le Crotoy sounds good. We are also looking for a stopover after crossing to Calais before heading across to Brittany. We are planning to cross mid-May. Q: we'll be towing our C1 on an A-frame - is the aire suitable for us??

Brian


----------



## LandCruiser (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi Brian,

I can answer this one with a "yes" - have stopped there with my tag-axle 8m Hobby towing Smartie on a trailer; No problem parking, out of main holiday season/periods.

Brian.


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Hi Brian,
yes, you will easily get on with a tag axle or trailer. Plenty of room to turn, no dedicated spaces.
Look on - http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm - click 'Chercher une aire', on the map click 'Somme' then click '9 Le Crotoy'. You'll see photos and comments and you can zoom in on Google Maps 'satellite' to really get an idea of it's size.
Mike and Annie


----------



## siansdad (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi Mike, Hi Annie,

Thanks for the info and the link - its very very good.

Brian & Sue


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Hi Brian and Sue,
yes, www.campingcar-infos.com is a good site - the best I reckon for aires. It is really up-to-date as members are constantly adding information. I have added and amended quite a few.
I also buy their memory stick every year to look up aires on the move when not on-line and to add to my TomTom POIs
It has a similar forum to ours here on MHF.
Mike and Annie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*En route to Rouen*

As another option, I found this site via Google and the place is open all year round. Easy access to the Route Nationale or the motorway too.

http://campinglafontainedesclercs.fr/

I am often dubious about "open all year" overseas but I emailed and also stated I had a 9 metre motorhome - the unit size is acceptable and the site is open.

Russell


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

If you use the MHF campsite map you will find many pictures of Le Crotoy , we stay there alot as we like the cycle rides and bird watching around there. Don't be put off by the crowded look that doesn't happen that often but do avoid the weekend around 15th August as this is a bank holiday and the Aire is alike a bulging sardine can.

I think Andy has said it takes around 40mins to get to the tunnel but I could be wrong. 

Quend Plage is also a good sized Aire on tarmac about 1 minute from huge beach and lovely walk through the forest, (very Hansel and Gretal) . 

Mandy


----------

